#   >  FT 897 CAT
FT 897.    62.    .  .  .    .   .        ..    -.      ..  ? .    .[mod:fb53f60ff6="RA9L  Z"].3.2.2 . .[/mod:fb53f60ff6]

----------

.  .

----------

. .       .  .

----------


## ANDREY-UR

.
      :
  FT-897D  ,         .    ?   ?    (     -  ) ?
    .
.

----------


## ANDREY-UR

.
    ""       ?   "" ,   ?
   ""       .
 ,      ,  -     ?

----------


## ANDREY-UR

.     .       (  ),        ...

----------


## Veka

> ,    .     .


 ,    ,      ,   CAT-    ?

----------


## Veka

> ?


   (*ANDREY-UR*), CAT-   .    USB-CAT-   FT-897D  2006 ,   ,   ""   ,  .    - _ !_ 
(  -    ).

   -:
               ,        .

  :

-    ("GND"  miniDIN6M    )

    ( "" ) -   "DATA IN"  miniDIN6M

 ( ,  )   ( "" ) -   "DATA OUT 1200bps"  miniDIN6M

      .
(         -      -   ) 
            .
          ,      CAT  AUDIO   ...

----------

> .


      ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> ""   ,  .    -  !


     :
         ,  .
  ,   TX/RX     .
CAT    




> ?


 
73

----------


## RW2CW

> 


  ,    .  http://145500.ru/opt-int.jpg

----------


## Veka

> :
>          ,  .


      CAT?

  -    ,
   "" :



> FT-897D  ,         .    ?


2 * 
*  :
1)       -     (..  )   .       -     :Smile: .
2)       (LAN) -     Wi-Fi.

----------


## Veka

> ,    . http://145500.ru/opt-int.jpg


,   ,      /   -  !
          ,   ,   ,    (~2).      - :            "".
 :    (,    ) -    (,  , LAN,  220)!   " "   ,  ,   ..

----------

UA4HLE

----------


## Veka

> 


     !
    !

          .

 USB           ,    ,     .

----------


## max65

USB                     (    )

   USB

----------


## _68

> USB-COM, ,     .


 UR     ,      ,       .   : https://www.google.ru/search?client=...hannel=suggest

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


  :Razz: ,       ,          ,    .
PS
      :
http://www.qslnet.de/member/dl8rcb/t...su/ft897/1.htm
 ,     ,        FUNK (  ) ........      
  ,    
73

----------


## wspangolin

> CW (6) ,     (?)


      -       ...

----------


## Serg

> 101  ?


  . 4Nxxx PC8x...    .

----------


## max65

> _---   , --   _ .
>     ,     ( )     .       ,    ,      .           USB-COM, ,     .
>    .



  ..              



                   ,               ,            DTR          ,                       CW     PTT                   !      RxD  TxD                       , 
    (      )   ""    REMOTE      ICOM        RX TX           100-200  

            5-10          

                ,          

            ...

                              HUB  USb

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## max65

-      ...       CW...




> *USB CAT cable Yaesu FT-450 FT-2000 FT-950 FT0450AT FT-2000D radio interface (Black) Free Shipping SI496*
> 
> 
> 
>          .

----------


## ANDREY-UR

_-   ...    CW...
_-...
      ,   .

----------

ANDREY-UR

----------


## ANDREY-UR

.
    :   -28 ( - 1/1  600 )     ?

----------


## Serg

> ?


  -     ,           60-80   .

----------


## ANDREY-UR

.  MixW,    USB-COM,  ,   ,    .       ,   (   ),     (),    ixE  .     ?  ,          ,     TxD  ,   RxD,   , ,  PTT    -   ,     (   Mi-,  ).

----------


## Veka

> ?


          CAT  RS232 -   ""  RS232/USB           RS232 (    "").




> PTT    -   ,     (   Mi-,  ).


     "  " ,      ( , , IMHO,    ,     :-) ).

----------


## ANDREY-UR

,      -  .
,         TxD "",   TxD,   +3,4.   ?

----------


## EW4RF

FT-232RL        ( 3   )              .    .
    3  (RX, TX, GND) .   -  ???

----------


## EW4RF

Veka                   FT-232rl

----------


## ANDREY-UR

To DL8RCB,      .
 "  ",  -   ,     Mix .

----------


## DL8RCB

> Mix .


,     ,   .,
     CAT
ps
   , -     usb-com  ,   .,   897 ""  com 2
73

----------


## DL8RCB

> 



,  .,       "" 
     ,     ,              .,     ""  .
73

----------


## UA9CNV

> *ANDREY-UR*, 
>            DTR  always ON.        ,      .



     .   !!!!
      DTR ( CW)  RTS (PTT)
     ON   . 
 (  )     .

P.S.    ,    .    ,       .      CAT   ?
P.P.S.         .   !   ,   .

----------


## Serg

> (  )     .


 !   -   ,   : http://145500.ru/opt-int.jpg  " DTR-"  .

----------


## Serg

> :         ,   D,      ?


  TTL . ,    ,     ,  ,    ,     DTR    +7...12 ,     ,      (  --->    ).

----------


## Serg

> - -6,3


  ,       DTR  *ALWAYS ON, *   ..

  100       ,     ,       . ,  ,   DTR   ,   .

----------


## UA9CNV

> ,-  ?
> 73


,  .      !

73! 




> !   -   ,   : http://145500.ru/opt-int.jpg  " DTR-"  .


 !    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
     ,      1  !!!!!!!!!     CW!!!!!
 ,    !.  !!!!!!!  !!!!!!

73!

----------


## ANDREY-UR

,  USB   .

----------

